# Virus entfernen - Tastatur reagiert bei Aufstart-Menü nicht



## DrMueller (2. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin normalerweise nur in den Programmier-Foren tätig, allerdings habe ich jetzt einen spezielleren Auftrag: Meine Schwester hat sich einen EJPD-Virus eingefangen, in Deutschland wäre das also so was wie ein Fedpol-Virus.
Was macht dieser? Beim Start kommt man nicht auf den Desktop, sondern auf eine Website, wo man Geld einzahlen muss. Bei getrenntem Netzwerk bleibt eine weisse Seite.
Task-Manager ist anscheinend deaktiviert. Ich komme ganz kurz auf den Dekstop, wenn ich z.B. neu starte, allerdings reicht es nicht aus um in die Registry zu kommen.

Interessant ist, dass ich beim Starten des PCs zwar alles im BIOS machen kann, aber bei den Start-Up Optionen resp. auch wenn der Hinweis kommt, ob man von CD starten will, die Tastatur nicht reagiert. Ich kann daher nicht im abgesicherten Modus starten, da einfach der Timer runter läuft und somit normal gestartet wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was man noch machen könnte? Ich bin leider da nicht vom Fach.

Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende


Matthias Müller


----------



## chmee (2. August 2013)

*Hiren's BootCD* nehmen, Daten entweder mit dem Mini-WinXP oder dem beiliegenden Linux-Derivat aus der Systempartition sichern und Win neu installieren. Laß das Gefummel mit versuchter Reparatur, man weiß nicht, was da alles gelandet ist, die Neuinstallation geht schneller und man hat ein frisches System 

(1) HBCD runterladen - http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
(2) "Universal USB Installer" runterladen - http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
(3) (2) starten, HBCD auswählen, auf ISO verweisen und auf USB-Stick bootbar kopieren lassen
(4) Von USB booten. Viel Spaß.

mfg chmee


----------



## sheel (2. August 2013)

Hi

Es ist also nicht genau bekannt, welcher Virus.
(von diesen Bezahlt-uns-Viren sind ja so viele im Umlauf...)

Sicherste Lösung: Alles plattmachen.

Zuerst wichtige Dateien runterholen,
und es dem Virus dabei so schwer wie möglich machen, mitzukommen
Anderes Betriebssystem, zB. Linux-livecd + Externe Festplatte
Danach auf einem anderen Rechner Virenscan drüber
usw.
(sicherheitsmäßig am Besten wäre es ja, die Dateien einfach zu lassen, aber ...naja)

Dann Platte formatieren, inkl. Partitionierung


----------



## DrMueller (3. August 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Nur mal so gefragt: Ich hätte ja auch gesagt, neu installieren, aber wenn ich beim Start-Up die Tastatur nicht benutzen kann, wie soll das gehen? Im BIOS geht sie interessanterweise.


----------



## sheel (3. August 2013)

Alles was nach dem Bios von Windows aus kommt ist für irgendeine linuxbasierte Livecd unwichtig.
Probiers einfach mal. Im Bios die CD als Erstes in der Bootreihenfolge rein und damit starten.

Sonst...sicher, dass Tastatur und Computer nicht generell irgendwie kaputt sind,
unabhängig vom Virus?


----------



## DrMueller (5. August 2013)

Nein, da bin ich leider nicht sicher, da sie das nie verwendet haben.
Ich versuchs mal mit obigem Tipp, kann ich leider erst wieder am WE testen, daher lasse ich es noch offen.
Danke schon mal!


----------

